# Could Someone Recommend A Good Case Opener?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, a bit noddy I know but could someone recommend a good (but cheap!) watch case opener? I'm talking screw back cases. I have a Rolson tool (similar to the one in the link below) but frankly it's very hard to use.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Watch-Back-Remover-Case-Opener-Removal-Tool-Set-12pc-/350376937317?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM

Does anyone know whether these silicone openers are any good?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Case-Back-Opener-Opens-VINTAGE-Watches-Easy-and-Safely-/250684147764?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM

Thanks.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Check out RLT watch sales site (button above) Roy sells different types of case opening tools including the ball. As for how good they are, I don't know. I have the 3 pronged rolson jobby.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to persist but does anyone know if the squeezy silicone openers work well?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

GASHEAD said:


> Sorry to persist but does anyone know if the squeezy silicone openers work well?


I have both and can thoroughly recomend the ball


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

blu-tac


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> blu-tac


Gaffer tape


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> GASHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to persist but does anyone know if the squeezy silicone openers work well?
> ...


+1


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Piggybacking on this thread, can anyone recommend a good snap-on caseback opener.

I've some Tissonics and an Ultronic that need batteries and they're stubborn buggers.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Piggybacking on this thread, can anyone recommend a good snap-on caseback opener.
> 
> I've some Tissonics and an Ultronic that need batteries and they're stubborn buggers.
> 
> ...


Get one of these Andy:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Piggybacking on this thread, can anyone recommend a good snap-on caseback opener.
> ...


Thanks Paul. Was looking at those on Cousins and wasn't sure if they were any good. I'll get one.

Cheers


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

The Cousins "own brand" one looks almost identical to the AF one at 3 times the price. Is the Cousins one any good?


----------

